# 2016 Defy Advanced Pro 2



## Clyde250 (Feb 24, 2007)

Lightly used Quarq Elsa off the local classifieds, and a Vision Stem. Once the spokes get here, I'll lace up a set of I-9 hubs to Light-Bicycle 45/55 U-shaped rim hopefully in time to get a few days riding before winter hits.


----------



## LGRider (Jun 29, 2015)

Very nice looking bike. Giants stock photos don't do this bike justice.


----------

